# conquistadores ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Parlando (o piuttosto _scrivendo_) sui "conquistadores" d'America, quale forma del detto termine usereste, oppure quale considerate più "naturale" in un testo italiano?

1. conquistadores
2. conquistadori
3. conquistatori

_Precisazione:
_Il dilemma è, se usare in un testo italiano la forma spagnola (incluso il plurale) o meno ...  

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Necsus

Direi senz'altro la forma spagnola (incluso il plurale), Francis.  Wiki docet.


----------



## Blackman

Se si trattasse dei _conquistadores_ spagnoli, utilizzerei proprio conquistadores senza neppure segnalarlo tra virgolette, perché quello era il loro nome per ciò che ci riguarda e non la traduzione di conquistatori.


----------



## Montesacro

Necsus said:


> Direi senz'altro la forma spagnola (incluso il plurale), Francis.  Wiki docet.



Però pronunciata all'italiana: /konkwista'dores/


----------



## Necsus

All'italiana, all'italiana... Com'è scritto, diciamo, va...!


----------



## stefa.rossi

Anch'io userei conquistadores, è un termine specifico.


----------



## francisgranada

E al singolare, conquistador/conquistadore o conquistatore ?

Wiki d_icit:_* Francisco Pizarro* (Trujillo, circa 1475 – Lima, 26 giugno 1541) è stato  un condottiero spagnolo, conquistatore dell'Impero Inca e fondatore della città di Lima, attuale capitale del Perù.


----------



## Necsus

Be' sì, però a mio avviso qui _conquistatore _viene letto come 'che ha conquistato', non nel senso che era uno dei _conquistadores_. 
Credo che al singolare non si possa mantenere il riferimento diretto.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... Credo che al singolare non si possa mantenere il riferimento diretto.



Invece pare di sì (se è vero che wiki docet ). Nell'articolo chiamato "La otra conquista" ho trovato questo:

È il maggio 1520 nel vasto impero azteco, un anno dopo che il conquistador spagnolo Hernán Cortés giunse in Messico.


----------



## Necsus

Be', probabilmente in un testo potresti anche usarlo al singolare, ma nel caso io lo metterei comunque tra virgolette, perché non è certo di uso comune. Poi naturalmente la scelta è tua.


----------



## francisgranada

Chiaro, infatti nel mio caso concreto il proprio tema è la scrittura, i conquistadores saranno solo menzionati, quindi va benissimo il plurale .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Una piccola meditazione:

Perché siamo tanto fiscali nell'insegnare a evitare i plurali di parole inglesi all'interno d'un testo italiano (es. "I suoi ultimi due filmØ sono stati un disastro al botteghino") e invece incoraggiamo l'uso del plurale per le parole spagnole?

GS

(Mi sento un po' come Snoopy sdraiato sulla sua casetta)


----------



## stefa.rossi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Una piccola meditazione:
> 
> Perché siamo tanto fiscali nell'insegnare a evitare i plurali di parole inglesi all'interno d'un testo italiano (es. "I suoi ultimi due filmØ sono stati un disastro al botteghino") e invece incoraggiamo l'uso del plurale per le parole spagnole?
> 
> GS
> 
> (Mi sento un po' come Snoopy sdraiato sulla sua casetta)


Io uso sempre i plurali inglesi, è errato?


----------



## gc200000

stefa.rossi said:


> Io uso sempre i plurali inglesi, è errato?



Per le parole entrate ormai a far parte del linguaggio comune, direi di sì.


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Una piccola meditazioneerché siamo tanto fiscali nell'insegnare a evitare i plurali di parole inglesi all'interno d'un testo italiano (es. "I suoi ultimi due filmØ sono stati un disastro al botteghino") e invece incoraggiamo l'uso del plurale per le parole spagnole?


Incoraggiamo? Io direi 'non correggiamo', i plurali dell'una o dell'altra lingua il cui uso è ormai consolidato in italiano, conquistadores come jeans.


----------



## roanjf

Io utilizzerei "conquistadori", con la "d" al posto della "t" proprio per rimarcarne l'appartenenza. Altrimenti, se dovessi scrivere "conquistatori" si tratterebbe di un termine del tutto aspecifico.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perché ammettere l'uso del plurale e non quello del singolare, Necsus? Come chiami uno che fece parte dei _conquistadores? _
Quanto all'utilizzo del plurale, non si tratta solo di un'assunzione derivata dal largo uso (come crackers, jeans,) si deve anche considerare che _conquistadores _è un nome collettivo più che un semplice plurale, almeno nel nostro uso (non ovviamente in quello spagnolo). Quindi pienamente giustificato. Per il resto, Giorgio, mi risulta che la regola sul plurale sia bene o male più infranta da parole inglesi (vedi le succitate) che spagnole, anche per una questione di presenza nell'uso, e solo in parole dall'uso consolidato, vice versa è una regola abbastanza condivisa (e corretta, a mio parere, per evitare confusioni sul suffisso del plurale).
Consiglio per la trascrizione della sopra citata parola l'uso del corsivo, per rendere l'esotismo del termine. 

poscritto: _conquistadore_ sembra più una variante regionale (vista l'assimilazione delle dentali) che un termine spagnoleggiante.


----------



## ninux

Io concordo con Necsus.
Scriverei _conquistador_ o _conquistadores, _secondo il caso. Però, sempre con l'accortezza di metterlo in corsivo, più che tra virgolette.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... _conquistadore_ sembra più una variante regionale (vista l'assimilazione delle dentali) che un termine spagnoleggiante.


Una buona osservazione, ed è probabile che appunto per questo si è "diffusa" la forma al plurale spagnolo, cioè rende più evidente la differenza tra _conquistatori _in genere e i _conquistadores _spagnoli o portoghesi. Se però ammettiamo l'uso del singolare _conquistador _(secondo me giustamente), allora logicamente dobbiamo anche ammettere che non sempre si tratta d'un nome collettivo. Se possiamo dire un _conquistador_, allora perché non potremmo dire _due, tre, quattro ... conquistadores(-i) _?  

Comunque, se dipendesse da me , preferirei il plurale _conquistadori _(come lo propone anche Roanjf); per me _due conquistadori_ suona più naturale che _due conquistadores _(spontaneamente tendo a dire "dos conquistadores" ....).  In genere, non userei desinenze straniere nell'italiano per indicare il plurale. Il caso delle parole inglesi è un po' diverso, il "problema" consiste tipicamente nella forma delle stesse parole che non sono bene "declinabili" nell'italiano. Dunque invece di _i films_ preferirei _i film_ (indeclinabile) ecc... Nel caso di _jeans _invece, abbiamo una parola che è formalmente al plurale inglese, ma dal punto di vista dell'italiano non è analizzabile (non si usa come plurale di _un jean_).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

rimango dell'opinione che _conquistadori_ sembra italiano regionale, ma ad ogni modo non credo che sia l'assimilazione (o il calco) che stiamo cercando di stabire (altrimenti correggetemi se sbaglio) ma più tosto capire sino a che punto integrare tale prestito. A parere mio va lasciato com'è, in quanto esotismo, e scritto per altro in corsivo all'interno di un discorso, per sottolinearne l'ispanicità.


----------



## effeundici

_Conquistadori_?? Ma va là!


----------



## stella_maris_74

NOTA DI MODERAZIONE: 

La discussione su "piuttosto vs. più tosto", originata dal messaggio #17 di questo thread, è stata spostata in un thread a sé stante:

Piuttosto vs più tosto 
Vi invito di qui in avanti a restare nel tema di ciascuna discussione.


Grazie.


----------

